# Hunter Sailboat Quality?



## TSOJOURNER

I'm looking at purchasing a 1986 Hunter. Is this a well built boat and are there any costly items that I should consider? Any comments would be a great help.


----------



## serenity4u2

*Intended Usage?*

That is a pretty broad question? Just curious what your have budgeted for a boat purchase? What your intended use of the boat would be? What is the general condition of the hunter 36? It is a 22 year old boat and I would ask what has been replaced and how recent?

Personally, I an looking at multi hulls so any mono hull is out of the question.. That being said, My dad purchased a hunter 33 04' and maintains it well and it has had no problems. In fact He is leaving Tomorrow for three weeks of WA state and Canada sailing. My Aunt owns a Hunter 420 (older) and has had no problems. She will also be out sailing as well.. I have attended the annual Hunter marine get to gatherings for the past three years in the PNW and have had the oppotunity to go on many of the boats and also talk to many of the owners. Very few seem dissappointed in thier purchase. To my knowledge most purchased new or relatively new boats and have maintained them. A 22 year old boat will probably have had many owners and many systems should have been replaced after 22 years usage... If I was buying a 22 year old car, RV or home I am thinking how it was maintained might tell me if the item will be a head ache...

As far as Quality, well that is a pretty subjective question... After 22 years any boat could be a piece of crap if neglected... Like wise a 20 year old sedan might meet my needs- then again if I was pulling a boat or RV, I am thinking I might desire a 4x4... Goes to usage... That hunter will not take you across the ocean. It should be pretty inexpensive and might make a fun boat sailing in protected waters...

If your looking for Hunter bashers- there are no shortage of them on the net.. Many of them I have noticed get real OVER sensitive when the same is said about the boat they own, ie: The Spendy Tartan and its recent mess ups to include the company cover up... Another thread.... The same people will be quick to boat bash Hunters, Catalina and the Bene's however, lol...

Hope you find the Boat that meets Your Needs in your price range... Have Fun and enjoy... Best of Luck....


----------



## camaraderie

XJ...whatever you do...get a survey and get a separate engine survey. Hunters of that era were not particularly well made and were designed to hit a price point and serve well for basic sailing needs in protected waters. As such they can be an excellent value today if they have been kept well and your need are for a boat in protected waters and weekend cruising.


----------



## Iflyka200s

*...If your looking for Hunter bashers- there are no shortage of them on the net... *

Just like Catalina bashers...

Great and well reasoned post BTW... Nicely done..


----------



## AlanBrown

I've been cruising the Bahamas and FL Keys on my 1981 Hunter 30, mostly single handed, since 2000. My boat has proven perfectly adequate for my needs. That being said, any older boat should be surveyed before purchase.

I would point out that the problems I have had with my boat; broken prop strut (electrolysis), water pump, alternator, exhaust hose, shifter cable, standing and running rigging, chain plates, bow pulpit, etc., were replaced because of age, not quality of construction. The only unusual repair I had was making an epoxy container to fit around the corroded metal block my mast was stepped on.

I have found my Hunter 30 to be more than suitable for coastal cruising and trips to the Bahamas. I would not hesitate to purchase another Hunter product.


----------



## T37Chef

serenity4u2 said:


> If your looking for Hunter bashers- there are no shortage of them on the net.. Many of them I have noticed get real OVER sensitive when the same is said about the boat they own, ie: The Spendy Tartan and its recent mess ups to include the company cover up... Another thread.... *The same people will be quick to boat bash Hunters, Catalina and the Bene's however*, lol


Being a professional ignorer and all...I'll just ignore that generalization


----------



## svStrive

I've had a 34 foot '83 Hunter for two years without _any real_complaint. Most of my issues have been with PO "upgrades". Like some of the other posters have said get a good survey. Like the birds say the nice thing with Hunters is they are cheap, cheap, cheap. Sailing in the Cheasapeake bay I couldn't see spending big $ on a boat. Now if you are talking long distance ocean crusing you might want to look at something else.


----------



## gonesailin40

My father had a late 70's hunter 33 that he bought new. It was totally neglected all of its life. It got a haul out every 4 or 5 years. And my dad does not believe in preventive anything, so nothing got touched unless it was broken. After 20 plus years of ownership he finally sold the old girl to someone more caring and I am told she is still sailing around Lake Ponchatrain. We never had any real problems even though we never took care of our boat. Used boats or like used cars (IMO), Check them out as much as you can, try to negotiate a good deal for yourself and hope for the best. Good Luck!


----------



## johnshasteen

Iflyka200s said:


> *...If your looking for Hunter bashers- there are no shortage of them on the net... *
> Just like Catalina bashers...
> Great and well reasoned post BTW... Nicely done..


I'm not a Hunter basher, but I sail a Bristol because I sail extensively offshore (and have unfortunately been caught in two Force 10 storms over the years). 
With that said, Hunters are excellent price boats and have their place in the sailing world. I personally would not buy a Hunter, because of where/how I sail and I certainly would not have wanted to be sailing a Hunter in the 36 hours of the March '08 or the 48 hours of the earlier full gales that Paloma has endured.


----------



## k1vsk

As other have implied, it's all about the condition of the boat; not the nameplate on it. A derelict Morris or Alden will cause problems for you, regardless of where or how you sail, much moreso than a well-maintained Hunter or any other brand for that matter.
One of the reasons most people avoid this forum is the apparent density of self-proclaimed experts who seem to enjoy bashing anything other than what they currently own and I seriously doubt any of them have sailed a Hunter extensively offshore enough to form an informed objective opinion. 

I've had the opportunity to cruise extensively when younger and can tell you first-hand that no one anchored in any S Pac motu spend any time talking about which brand boat is best/worst suited for cruising - they all spent all their time talking about repair and maintenance issues regardless of who made it.

It should be apparent to you how seriously you should take anyone who makes generalized criticisms of anything.


----------



## craigtoo

T37Chef said:


> Being a professional ignorer and all...I'll just ignore that generalization


Crap... do we have to add this to the list?!

We need a ruling!

DENBY...!!!! Are you out there????

XJ... This post has nothing to do with your thread. So sorry for the interruption.... really... we just have a professional ignorer here throwing his weight around... he may lose his status...sad really.. he has kids and everything....


----------



## MikeAR

I must say, as a newbie I'm glad the forum is here. Certainly opinions have to be considered and weighed, but it is something - we who are just starting have open ears and minds to all of you.
I am looking at a Hunter 20 tomorrow. Why a Hunter 20? Well, it is nearby, in our general price range, and it is in the class we want: a trailer sailor. Our hearts aren't set on it, but our hearts are set on sailing. We've been trying to find out more about the model, a first-hand look will tell more. 
Does anyone know reasons why not to consider a Hunter swing keel boat? I've read about Catalinas and others, but very little on the Hunter version. Can anyone shed some light on it?
If it isn't this boat, I know it will come along.  
Thanks everyone!


----------



## camaraderie

Mike...welcome. The 20 is a decent boat to learn on but carefully check the keel centerboard trunk for leaks and the winch for proper operation. This seems to be a real problem spot on these boats but it is not a big deal to fix.
Some owner reviews here:
Hunter 20 owner reviews


----------



## denby

craigtoo said:


> Crap... do we have to add this to the list?!
> 
> We need a ruling!
> 
> DENBY...!!!! Are you out there????
> 
> XJ... This post has nothing to do with your thread. So sorry for the interruption.... really... we just have a professional ignorer here throwing his weight around... he may lose his status...sad really.. he has kids and everything....


C2,

No this thread is not to be ignored. How ever you are free to ignore it if you wish. It is a very good discussion on Hunters.
T37Chef is throwing his weight around and we should discuss this on the AFOC thread. May be we should consider T37Chef's statics as a professional ignorer.


----------



## Melrna

I posted a review in the hunters forum for all the interested in a Hunter boat. It is too long to repeat here.


----------



## T37Chef

denby said:


> C2,
> 
> No this thread is not to be ignored. How ever you are free to ignore it if you wish. It is a very good discussion on Hunters.
> T37Chef is throwing his weight around and we should discuss this on the AFOC thread. May be we should consider T37Chef's statics as a professional ignorer.


All I can say is I tried to get ignoring points added to sailnet but obviously the mods didn't feel the same way...I mean I can only be as professional as those who I surround myself with.


----------



## serenity4u2

*Remember the Original Post*

The original post was regarding a 32 y/o boat... Hunter or any 32 y/o boat will obviously need a survey. A 32 y/o hunter will probably be a very inexpensive price... As posted in earlier post, I sail on two family owned Hunters... Both newer and also maintained well... As I posted earlier- be it a Boat, RV, Auto or even a Home... Many people buy what they "think" they can afford... Meaning they can afford the payment and not much more.... I know people who buy expensive cars and have not enough money to properly maintain them, where as some Dodge owners do the regular scheduled maintenace... A Dodge Intrepid is No BMW... Yet, I'd prefer a well maintained used Dodge over a poorly maintained BMW... As a home owner, I change my central air filters every month- I have a friend who when seeing me purchase a new filter asked how often it should be changed... He had not changed his in FIVE years- it was black... Like wise I have my AC & Heating serviced by the company that installed it every Six months.... I am amazed at how dirty the inside of my Gas furnace is after SIX months as well as the heating and the cooling element / coil... In reality a 32 y/o Hunter is a low end production boat that in ALL likely hood will have had numerous owners. A real likely hood that you will not have a 32 y/o well documented history of boat upkeep... That being said, it should be a fairly inexpensive boat and may meet coastal and sailing in protected waters... If the boat meets your needs and "real" cost (not just purchase price)- enjoy it and take care of it for the next buyer... Best of Luck.....


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Originally Posted by *serenity4u2*  
_If your looking for Hunter bashers- there are no shortage of them on the net.. Many of them I have noticed get real OVER sensitive when the same is said about the boat they own, ie: The Spendy Tartan and its recent mess ups to include the company cover up... Another thread.... *The same people will be quick to boat bash Hunters, Catalina and the Bene's however*, lol_





T37Chef said:


> Being a professional ignorer and all...I'll just ignore that generalization


Not me, since we own a newer Hunter 45CC I can tell you that they are a POS

The only plus to owning this boat is that the local dealer uses it to show perspective buyers

So when all the electronics failed, (3 trip out )they were out to fix it, when the clue on the Dole sail rip out ( 5 trip out ) in a in a 15-20 knot breeze they were out to fix it, when the electronics gave out a second time ( didn't get to go out ) they came out to fix it, when the waste line came a part and filled the bilge,they came out to fix it.

After this weekend we have a new list for them, floor has warped at two location, possible faulty relays for the inverter, ( so they think ) and my father inlaw made a pot of coffee in the kenmore coffee maker/ microwave and the steam destroys the finish on the teak trim thats right above it.

It is a nice daysailor/ dock condo though    

I should add that when we go somewhere we take the 30 yr old Tayana


----------



## serenity4u2

*Bummer*

What a bummer, although I have met no unhappy hunter owners on the past three or four hunter gatherings here in the PNW.... I know that 45CC is pretty spendy-mmm thinking 300K.... Thinking if I was spending that kind of money I'd look elsewhere then a hunter. At least they service it lol... Depending on your location- thinking I could do better on a water front condo in the 300K range and be content with my 37' tayana...


----------



## Stillraining

k1vsk said:


> I've had the opportunity to cruise extensively when younger and can tell you first-hand that no one anchored in any S Pac motu spend any time talking about which brand boat is best/worst suited for cruising - they all spent all their time talking about repair and maintenance issues regardless of who made it.


To-shay...

Buy what ever boat enables you to own one...


----------



## poopdeckpappy

serenity, it was 478,000 when all was said & done


and yes, I am very, very content with my Tayana


----------



## serenity4u2

*Wow*

Wow Pappy, that is very spendy and about 100K more then I would have thought... Like I said, I would have boaugt a waterfront condo on land and kept my tayana... Thinking a 30 y/o tayana 37 probably lists for around 75K-
Just a Guess....

I have had family and people I know who have had great luck with thier hunters... I still would NEVER spend 475K on a hunter 45CC... I have not priced Tayana's.. I am thinking tayana's are comprable to Valients- sorry if they are not and that offends any out there... I am thinking you could have boaught a slightly used Tayana or Valient in the 45 foot range for a half a million... Or better- ditch ALL three and get the new PSC 40PH.... Just my bias and not meant to be offensive...


----------



## MikeAR

camaraderie said:


> Mike...welcome. The 20 is a decent boat to learn on but carefully check the keel centerboard trunk for leaks and the winch for proper operation. This seems to be a real problem spot on these boats but it is not a big deal to fix.


Hi!
Thanks for the welcome and the information. I attempted to email several owners. Several links were dead. One responded and he mentioned basically the same thing. He loved his boat but moved on. 
The one we examined, it was a different story.
It was leaking in that area, with several inches of water in it. I have to say it wasn't a good inspection. 
The boat had apparently reached a point of equilibrium before the owner and I got onto it. Then you could hear more water coming in there, near where a pin is located. The winch, rather than cable, had a fat (nearly 3/4inch thick) cord on it.
He wasn't troubled, and made the point more than once that the boat didn't have a bilge installed. (There was a hand-operated bilge pump there). There was also water drizzling down the hull on the inside, under the sink (I'm not sure of its source because that water was drizzling down from higher than the water level outside the hull and there was no rain). Inside, there was a black stain where water had entered the interior, as the hull/deck joint.
Maybe I'm making a mountain of a mole hill but the list continued:
Corrosion on the base of the mast where it met the stainless steel plate and pop rivets backing out there; cracks in the deck at lifeline posts and out of alignment shroud connections (he did say the boat had gone through a knockdown while his brother sailed it); chunks of gelcoat missing from the deck with fiberglass matting that's been long exposed to the elements. I could go on.
I knew it wasn't a new boat - 1984, but the condition was troubling. He professed that the outboard would run, but wouldn't start it, nor was he willing to take it out with us aboard. He did say he bought it and found out he didn't like sailing, though his son uses it some.
I figure we'll keep on looking. 
What we're looking for is a trailer sailor that can be pulled by our Ranger. We live in central Arkansas and have a bunch of lakes available to sail. It would be just us, and two small dogs. We plan on some overnights on the boat. We'll find our boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thanks for all the input. I've heard around the Yacht Club the same talk I'm hearing in this forum. 

How then would a Hunter compare to a Tartan, Irwin or Ericson? Mid 1980's, 30 to 35 ft. I'll be using it to sail the Great Lakes and a little dock condo-ing!

Thanks again!


----------



## chucklesR

Apples to Oranges Xj,

You get what you pay for, in the case of Tartan's and Ericson's you pay more you get more. 
My 1986 Hunter 31 (previous boat) was a very nice Ches. Bay boat worth every penny I paid for it, I know simply because that is what I paid for it.
Personally I could have lived on it, after I put 5k into the interior and some much needed maintenance it was a fine old boat worth exactly what I sold it for- again, I know that because that's what I got when I sold it.

Now, show me two boats for the exact same price, same length, same intended usage and then we can compare red apples to yellow apples.


----------



## MLampner

*Love my Vintage Hunter*

In part it may be because I know no other boat as well as I know my own, but I love my 77 Hunter. The PO didn't do much in his last years of ownership but at least he did no harm.

While I have not faced a hurricane on her on open water in the Chesapeake she has brought me home when I have heard others mounting distress calls.

When I brought her home after I bought her 2 years ago we left the quiet waters of the Putexent into the teeth of a 40 mph wind with gusts into the 60's. If we'd known what we were heading into we would have never left port, but as it was it brought us home safe.

Being a green sailor, its only my 4th year on the water after a 40 plus year layoff I have done my share of stupid things, but she has always forgiven me and gotten us both home. There are no doubt stronger better boats out there but there are few as forgiving.

I also would point out virtually nothing its age can go to wind like this boat does. Several times I have out run far newer longer boats when heading to wind, that with a green sailor at the helm so don't let people talk you out of an older Hunter.


----------



## GaryHLucas

The one Hunter I would avoid is a 1975 to 1977 27 footer. On this boat Hunter made a huge design flaw. On mine the entire bottom of the boat delaminated around the keel and it nearly fell off while they were launching it! It was 6 years old at the time. The flaw was that rather than molding a keel stub on the hull which increases the thickness of the internal stringers, they molded a recess in the hull to fit the top of the keel. This recess cut into the stringers at the center and made them way too thin to support the keel stresses. The problem got fixed on the 1978 version.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## redunculous

nearly 3 years on

I think hes probably bought something by now guys


----------



## Timoqueq

I would be very interested in hearing about the details on why you would not purchase a Hunter. I can see why someone would navigate towards a Bristol. Yet, a Hunter is one boat that I have never tillered. On the Sailboat Data website they don't list what the ballast was/is. As these are often 1970s and 1980s boats, that makes me nervous as I have owned two late 1960s Columbias and I knew exactly what that keel was. I have zero experience on Hunters and want to learn more so I know more about what what I am looking at. Thank you.


----------



## Don L

7 years and 4 days later, ................. it Lives


----------



## TakeFive

Well, if the Korean War can end after almost 70 years, then maybe there's hope for ending the Hunter bashing.

























Naaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## jblumhorst

As others have mentioned, condition is the most important consideration when buying a 30 year old sailboat. 

One very costly item is sails. I can't over-emphasize the importance of having sails with a good shape. They are the "engine" of the boat. 

The shape of dacron sails deteriorates long before they start to fall apart. The structure may appear to be sound (ie no rips), but the shape might be old and baggy to a skilled eye. Unless the dacron cloth is crispy and new and clean, and are less than 5-10 years old (depending on how much they have been used), they are probably due for replacement sooner or later. 

Shape is hard to evaluate for an untrained eye. If you want help evaluating the shape of the sail, you may want to snap a few pictures during the sea trial. Take pics looking up from under the middle of the foot and post them here and PM me and I'll take a look at the shape for you. 

Judy
Sailmaker


----------



## Minnewaska

Sock puppet perhaps.


----------



## vpo3

When buying an 30+ year old boat, - a boat has been constantly upgraded and maintained is a better choice.


----------



## Justahunter30

AlanBrown said:


> I've been cruising the Bahamas and FL Keys on my 1981 Hunter 30, mostly single handed, since 2000. My boat has proven perfectly adequate for my needs. That being said, any older boat should be surveyed before purchase.
> 
> I would point out that the problems I have had with my boat; broken prop strut (electrolysis), water pump, alternator, exhaust hose, shifter cable, standing and running rigging, chain plates, bow pulpit, etc., were replaced because of age, not quality of construction. The only unusual repair I had was making an epoxy container to fit around the corroded metal block my mast was stepped on.
> 
> I have found my Hunter 30 to be more than suitable for coastal cruising and trips to the Bahamas. I would not hesitate to purchase another Hunter product.


 I also have the 1981 Hunter 30 with a 2qm15. I am new to sailing and boats in general. I would like to talk to you about this boat when you have a chance


----------



## jtsailjt

Justahunter30 said:


> I also have the 1981 Hunter 30 with a 2qm15. I am new to sailing and boats in general. I would like to talk to you about this boat when you have a chance


He wrote that post 12 years ago and I don't think he's posted recently on this forum. But you might be able to reach him by clicking on his name and then on "message." Good luck. But if not, there are plenty of other current Hunter owners who could probably answer your questions.


----------



## Don L

OK I will play some in the old thread.

I have owned a 2001 Hunter 410 for 10 years and lived full time as a cruiser on it the last 4 years. I haven't had any issue at all with any of the Hunter build quality. My boat is now 20 years old and has no hull/deck problems. It is still water tight and dry inside. 

What this this tp do with a thread about a 30+ year old Hunter, ....................... nothing. What does the vast majority of Hunter basher experts know about 99.9% of Hunters, ............ nothing. 

Among the "interesting" thing about some Hunter basher threads, because they ALL turn into that, are the basher posters who don't even seem to realize they are one.


----------



## Jeff_H

Justahunter30 said:


> I also have the 1981 Hunter 30 with a 2qm15. I am new to sailing and boats in general. I would like to talk to you about this boat when you have a chance


We had two Hunter 30's in our family. My Dad had a 1982 that he kept for over 10 years, and my Mom had a 1980 (they were divorced) . They were both nice boats to sail. Dad took his all over the place, Mom cruised hers around Sarasota, Bradenton area,


----------

